# [SOLVED] Newly built rig freezing during certain tasks?



## Xefyer (May 31, 2015)

Hi! I've just recently built a rig for gaming. It's my first build and everything has gone perfectly until now. :banghead:

Whenever I try to do certain things it completely freezes up. Can't move the cursor, open task manager, nothing. Dead. And it does not come back, I let it sit for 8 hours last night and nothing. It happens during (but not limited to) the following tasks:
- Downloading.
- Changing my screen resolution.
- Viewing certain sites (Tried to visit the Sapphire homepage).
- Moving some files from a USB to the hard drive.

The only thing I can think is that I have some old RAM in my PC right now that is currently just there until my Crucial Ballistic sticks come in. I removed two sticks (there's 4x2GB sticks) and I was immediately able to download Steam. Then I tried to download a game.. nada. Any ideas? Thank you guys!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Newly built rig freezing during certain tasks?*

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

What are the system specifications?

Are all of the drivers fully up-to-date?


----------



## Xefyer (May 31, 2015)

*Re: Newly built rig freezing during certain tasks?*

Thanks for the reply! Here's my specs:

CPU:AMD FX-6300 3.5GHz 6-Core
MOBO: Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3P+
GPU: Sapphire Radeon R9 270X 2GB
RAM: 8GB (4x2GB) Corsair XMS3 (Old, got new RAM on the way).
PSU: EVGA 600W

Device manager claims that all the drivers are up to date.


----------



## Xefyer (May 31, 2015)

*Re: Newly built rig freezing during certain tasks?*

Also to add, I believe it's downloading big files that gets it. I just downloaded Chrome and Classic Shell perfectly fine.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Newly built rig freezing during certain tasks?*

Since you have new memory on the way, see how it goes with the new sticks of RAM.


----------



## Xefyer (May 31, 2015)

*Re: Newly built rig freezing during certain tasks?*

Will do, I'll keep you posted. In task manager it also shows that System is using 100% of my 1TB hard drive, even while not doing anything. Not sure if this would have anything to do with it.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Newly built rig freezing during certain tasks?*

That could have something to do with it.

Is the 1TB new and is it connected to a Marvell SATA port in your motherboard? Check HDD settings inside the BIOS as well.


----------



## Xefyer (May 31, 2015)

*Re: Newly built rig freezing during certain tasks?*

Yup, the 1TB is brand new. OS is on an SSD, both are connected via SATA 3. OnChip Sata Controller is enabled. Port 0 - 3 is in AHCI and port 4/5 is IDE type. I know nothing about any of these SATA settings and haven't touched them.


----------



## Xefyer (May 31, 2015)

*Re: Newly built rig freezing during certain tasks?*

I disabled Superfetch and it fixed the disk issue, but the freezing issue is still here. So it's not the HDD. Guess i'll just wait for my new RAM to get here.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Newly built rig freezing during certain tasks?*

Okay, let me know how it goes from there.


----------



## Xefyer (May 31, 2015)

*Re: Newly built rig freezing during certain tasks?*

Hell yes, it works flawlessly now. Guess the old RAM had just been bad, should've known since it was used for around 4 years. Thanks for your time Masterchief!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Newly built rig freezing during certain tasks?*

Glad to hear!


----------

